# OIL Lamp Maintenance?



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My mom gave me a lamp that was originally given to me by my great great grandmother on my dads side. It is a scotty lamp made by WHITE FLAME LIGHT CO. It has been in storage for many years and was apparently put up wet and has varnished and gummed up really bad so bad I cant turn the adjust knob with reasonable pressure. rather than strip or bend anythng it is obvious it needs cleaning. Now my thought is to soak it in gas or kerosene to break up the varnish and little at a time try working the mechanism until the varnish is soft enough to let it turn and work it out. then probaboy take a tooth brush to it and clean all I can get to. Does that sound like a good way to do it or is there a better way. It is a old family "heirloom " I"ll not be happy until it is also functional!
Secondly it has been used when I was a kid and we had power outs. but never more than a couple weeks at a time and not all that often. So I've never seen a wick changed. My question would be how many wicks is a reasonable stash? figure ten years worth if it was used daily? really need to figure out what wicks my other lamps take and get wicks for them too only have four but for some reason I never thought about having spare wicks for em. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Pour dawn straight from the bottle onto the lamp and work it in with your fingers. The mechanism you can soak in vinegar and dawn. 

Wicks depend on how much light you use and how often. You can usually find wicks pretty cheap at Lowes and Walmart. I typically buy 5 packs (we get 2 wicks per pack) when I buy oil. 

Wicks usually last a long time since we only use the lamps when power is out, on very low, just enough to get round the house at night.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If its not got any paintings or plastic/rubber on it, I'd hose it out with carburetor cleaner and use a glass mop on the bell.
the lube the mechanism with hi-temp lithium grease.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Naptha will clean the gummy stuff out to. As fer wicks, ifin yer plannin that much buy a roll a wick material. I got a site fer it, I'll look it up an post it fer yall.

Here be the site what sells it by the roll: http://www.lanternnet.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=WKL&Category_Code=RW

Hope that heps yall out.0


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Dunno why I didn't think of carb cleaner have a half a can of that around the garage also have naptha on hand but I might try the dawn and vinegar first jsut because it sounds more gentle and it is a really nice OLD lamp. if that doesn't cut the varnish well I"ll blast the inside where ai cant reach a brush with the carb cleaner. just happen to have  so spray lithium grease too I can put on the adjust mech to keep it slick. Yeah thought I"d likely get a roll the place I was looking at has 96 foot rolls  I'm thinking the 33 footer looks a little more likely from the site you linked to coot. Also just for the heck of it gonna try to either get a spare globe or get the proper globe for this lamp and keep the one that is on it as a spare. Like to make sure it is "original" at least in looks don't think I'm gonna hunt up a actual original antique globe and pay THAT kind of money. TBH a roll of wick will be major overkill I doubt it would be used much even in a total collapse as it would only be used a few days till I get my solar charging all set up and rotation all mapped out then mostly be using LED lights powered from solar charged batteries. But can't hust to have it as long as I don't break the bank to stock it and it might make a decent trade item if I have plenty. Now whats the chance my other lamps take the same #2 Queen size wicks? off to dig em out and look or maybe just pull em up on line and look. Thanks for the help if anyone else has suggestions keep em coming can't ever have TOO MUCH information except maybe on some of the descriptions of nekkid posters we see


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Charred wick can be used ta catch a spark fer fire startin to.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Here be the site what sells it by the roll: http://www.lanternnet.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=WKL&Category_Code=RW
> 
> Hope that heps yall out.0


I didn't even know you could buy it in rolls. Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

heres another question. They sell the wicks in pre cut lengths is there a reason a certain length is supposed to be used? Seems to me that instead of cutting a 8 inch wich and having 3 or so inches get thrown away because it gets too short to reach the bottom of the reservoir you'd be better off coiling in a 16 or 24 inch length and instead of wasting 3 inches three times youd only be wasting 3 inches one time. Is there something to a set length that makes it preferred to do it that way? maybe putting 24 inches into the lamp is a bit ambitious but I"d think a 16 or a bit longer would be easy enough and less wasteful in the long run.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

One thin what comes ta mind be that many lamps the burner an wick come out fer fillin. 16 inch's a wet smelly wick floppy round ain't gonna be fun er easy ta get back in there. 

Ya might not have ta take it all out ta refill, but I still thin it gonna be a mess. I ain't no scientist type feller, but I wonder ifin that much wick would have the capillary action ta suck kerosene all the way ta the end? No idear really without tryin it guess.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I found one place last night while hunting trimming tips they were being frugal and sewing the left over peices together to use up the other wise wasted portins. They didnt mentiong just using longer wics but I got the impression they were buying packs of pre cut wicks. Guess I will just have to try it out once I get everything all cleaned up and get the wick on hand. I"ll report back what I find in a few months after I start using it regualarly as a learning experience. 
Found it neat all the different ways you can trim the wick for different types of flame and different rates of consumption and brightness. ONly one I didn't get a really good description of was the double point basically making the end a snakes toungue shape they mentioned cutting it that way but not what kind of flame you get. have to try that one for myself. I can see the first wick going pretty quick as I practice my timming tecniques.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> One thin what comes ta mind be that many lamps the burner an wick come out fer fillin. 16 inch's a wet smelly wick floppy round ain't gonna be fun er easy ta get back in there.
> 
> Ya might not have ta take it all out ta refill, but I still thin it gonna be a mess. I ain't no scientist type feller, but I wonder ifin that much wick would have the capillary action ta suck kerosene all the way ta the end? No idear really without tryin it guess.


The capillary action only has to work from the top of the oil so I doubt the length of wick has a lot of effect that way.

At a certain point the wick will affect the volume of oil though I doubt that will probably matter.

Filling should be done outside, or in a sink, or in another easily cleaned area. Techniques like using a funnel or a container with a cap similar to the catsup bottles at a restaurant would prevent removing the entire wick.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

BTW Dixiemamma The Dawn and vinegar was AWESOME worked soo much better than I"d have even imagined matter of fact if I ever need t clean another carburator I'll be using that recipe for that as well. THat brass is soo clen it looks like it was just made last year soaked a whole night then shook it around and tunred it over swince I was too frugal with my venegar would have probably been ready to tooth brush if 4 or 5 hours though freed things right up and removed stuff from the brass that I had no expectation of ever getting off. think it even cleaned the wick out good enough to use though for first run think I"ll go ahead and wait for a new wick (got a roll coming) got the kero in a 2.5 gallonn jug last me a long long time. and the wick will be more than enough to let me practice trimming the wick a good bit and be familliar with its operation. will run it several nights this fall and winter and then fuel it up and put it on display. and it will be all ready for a power outage. be a nice quickie light ( think I"ll set a small box of stick matches right under the holow base be ready to rock at a moments notice. Thanks for all the help. OH yeah almost forgot there was crud up in the wick channel and over the base (part that screws to lantern) and under the vent plate (Part the chimney sits on) Had a can of electrical cleaner that had just a little left it blasted that concealed area out quite well . think compressed air might have done just as well or (I need to get some) vinegar from one of those refillable aerosol cans hope they can still be found used to see the things you put the solvent or liquid paint etc of your choice in em then charge them with air froma compressor. Really need four or five of those have to go hunting. heck could even make your own pepper spray with vinegar and garden extra hot pepers I bet Hmmm Im getting ideas need to move over to my drawing board


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I am just glad to see that some people still find their family treasures to be important in a world of throw away stuff and people. If all else fails find an Aladdin lamp dealer and they are accustomed to working old lamps back into shape without damaging them. GB


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Got it in good shape if I really like it I might add a few more to my preps and start a supply of K1 for em more likely to get the lantern types and get them good one to replace the couple of cheap deits copy china knockoffs I got years ago. Althigh I might be happier with them now that I have learned a few things about fuels and wick trimming. Think I can reduce the smoke and imediate globe blacking issues. Also considering some kero heaters they are very efficient and the fuel stores a long long time esp if treated and maybe near forever if I get some containers tanks and use the linctex method of fuel storage with it. I dunno on that I might be better off to look at the "oil" heaters see if they will take any kind of fuel that I may be able to reproduce. If they would run on biodeisel (probly almost for sure have to be a less efficient vented set up) might be better off to go that way and save the kero for the few lamps. I dunno always looking to expand my preps increase my longetivity and The propane stuff was a easy start and the coleman dual fuel stuff is good too and will cover most issues that might arise. But I always keep an eye to prolonged or semi permanent issues things that won't go away in a couple months or even a couple years.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Vinegar/dawn is my go-to cleaner. I have bottles in every room of the house. Good thing is, it disinfects too. 

I dilute vinegar 1:1 with water then as much dawn as I want (for suds) in a spray bottle. Shake well and spray. Need abrasion? Sprinkle baking soda then spray. Haven't bought commercial cleaners all year. Even works on grungy shoes.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm qonder if the pine sent from like candle maker or somthing could go in there to give a more pleasont scent to the cleaner? Might just be experimenting with that as well. I forsee several more jugs of vinegar being added to my preps as well. always had some I knew from grandma it was good for windows. Wonder if it wouldn't replace pinesol for the floor mopping and stuff too. Thanks DM now I have more projects to experiment with


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It is literally all I clean with. I have laminate hardwood and ceramic tile in the house as well as wood panel walls. Fill my steamer with water, spray everything and clean the entire house.

The smell disappears as it dries. Clean fridge, stove, grill, all. You can add oils for smell if you want.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Great have a bunch on a wish list at amazon unless anyone knows a less expensive source for assured quality essential oils. Esp intrested in the cedar wood oil I LOVE the smell of cedar. our floors for now are the same wood lam and tile bathrooms. definitely sounds like a plan and she will like the ability to change up smells to suit her mood.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got on here & first thing out the gate & someone
posts something I had never given a thought to. Extra
wicks. Well duh, I guess I thought they just repoduced. LOL!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> Great have a bunch on a wish list at amazon unless anyone knows a less expensive source for assured quality essential oils. Esp intrested in the cedar wood oil I LOVE the smell of cedar. our floors for now are the same wood lam and tile bathrooms. definitely sounds like a plan and she will like the ability to change up smells to suit her mood.


If you have a chance to go to a health food store, you might be able to find essential oil samples to sniff test. Essential oils don't always smell like the scents that we are used to (I think the citruses and mints do, but the woods and non-flowering herbs not so much). You can also research the properties of the essential oils to see what you want to add to your cleaner - some are degreasing, some are antibacterial, etc.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well I don't wander far from home too often I"ll have to make educated guesses read customer reveiws and shoot from the hip. But I will look to the scondary (as in not smell) functions hadn't really even thought of that was just thinking the wife will not want to just use the sour smelling bleach no matter how fast the smell goes away. And then thinking about smells I like so I don't get stuck with a bunch of sickly sweet flowery smell.

Suzie Got my wick fromthe site that was posted to this thread they were pretty quick about it so I have 33 ft to learn to trim on think I shall be able to get it done in that  The Roll was about hte price of a dozen or dozen and a half wicks and will make three times that I recommend it if you think you would EVER have a use for it.


----------

